# [H] Classic Gilde - Enjoy the Past



## Frek01 (16. Dezember 2008)

So... lange ist's her (1Jahr um genau zu sein) dass die Horden Classic Gilde Enjoy the Past auf dem Realm Kil'jaeden gegründet wurde,
in diesem Jahr hatten wir mehrere "Member-Mangel Phasen" wo wir am aktuellen Content hängen geblieben sind.

Nun haben wir eine gute Raidgemeinschaft gegründet und haben uns atm. den folgenden Raidfortschritt erarbeitet:
(Raid Progress seite, immer aktuell)
ZG/AQ20/Ony/Mc/bwl - Farm
AQ40 - >twin emps down 7/9

Und wir nehmen immernoch neue Member auf!
jedoch gibts bei EtP folgende aufnahme bedingungen:
-Classic Account
 Einen normalen Classic account (dh. ~10euro) ohne eine Erweiterung dass der Raid char keine level ups steigen kann zb beim farmen/instanzen machen,
 und dass wir bei der Horde zb. auch keine blutelfen, bzw. palas dastehen haben.
-KEINE BC/WotLK enchants / bc items
 Es ist nicht erlaubt BC items, oder auf seinem Equip BC/WotLK enchants zu tragen.
 Wenn jemand solches equip hat dann nur für PvP oder sonstige aktivitäten außerhalb des Raides,derjenige kriegt mit diesen Sachen kein Raidinvite bzw
 wird solches in einem raid dann später erst mitgekriegt wird der Raider verwarnt, und wenn er das Equip nicht auszieht bzw später wieder anzieht kriegt er
 einen Raidkick bzw auch weitere folgen.
-Sonstige Regeln einhalten
 Es ist nicht gestattet mit Chars level 61+ in einen Schlachtzug zu gehen, das raiden mit 61+ ern (gezielt die 80er halt) ist strengstens verboten und wird
 mindestens mit 1ID Raidsperre verboten, was jedoch auch zu einem Gildenkick führen würde
 Wir raiden mit einem DKP System.
 Teamspeak ist Pflicht! Es ist nicht Pflicht ein mikrofon zu haben, es geht ums zuhören und befolgen was die Raidleader ansagen.
 Twinks kriegen keinen Raidinvite!Es wird nur 1char equipt...!
 "Main wechseln" fals ihr nach langer zeit zb. keine lust mehr auf einen magier habt, könnt ihr wenn ihr 6Monate in der Gilde wart euren Main wechseln, dh.
 euren krieger zb. zum Main machen und mit ihm mitraiden.
-Wir raiden ab dem 17.12 nur noch mit Skillungen die bis auf den 31. Skillpunkt runtergehen da wir beim letzten Raid festgestellt haben dass viel zu viel
 Schaden mit den WotLK talents im Raid ist.

*DIESE REGELN GELTEN NUR FÜR DIE MAINCHARS IN DER GILDE*

Desweiteren herrscht ein gutes&lustiges Raidklima in der Gilde , viele sind meistens im Teamspeak anzutreffen wo ihr lustige gespräche führen könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um nochmal kleine erläuterung zu den Regeln zu geben, Wir sind eine "Classic" Gilde und da wollen wir es soweit es geht so machen wie es früher war,
dh. keine Addon Upgrades(Enchants/Equip) und seit neuestem auch 31er Skillungen da wir gemerkt haben dass im letzten Raid zuviel schaden gefahren ist.

Wenn ihr denkt
"hmm die sind schon in AQ40 und Naxx ist weg, da brauch ich gar nichtmehr anfangen zu leveln die sind ja eh bald fertig"
...habt ihr falsch gedacht
a) Wenn ihr euch in Classic auskennt, wisst ihr dass die folgenden Encounter Huhuran/Twins ... nicht einfach sind, und wir da längere Zeit hängen werden.
b) Unser Plan ist Classic auf Blizzard Realms zu clearen und abzufarmen und dann später auf einem Privaten Server in der Raidinstanz Naxxramas 
 weitermachen wollen, sofern Blizzard bis dahin keine Classic Realms rausgebracht hat.

Für eine Aufnahme in unserer Gilde müsst ihr einfach nur eine Bewerbung in unserem Forum verfassen, dort werdet ihr meistens in wenigen Stunden antwort bekommen
 (sofern ihr euch nicht mitten in der Nacht werktages) bewerbt.
Zur Klassenwahl: Ihr sollt eine Klasse spielen die euch Spass macht.Jedoch haben wir von manchen Klassen schon genug,fragt einfach an

Unsere Raidzeiten / Raidtage sehen im moment wie folgendt aus:
Mi&So - 40Mann raids... mc/bwl/aq40
Jeder dieser Raids an den geplanten tagen verlaufen von 19-23Uhr Maximal!!!
Jedoch kann es durchaus vorkommen dass mal sponten Raids stattfinden, was zb. der Fall seien kann wenn ein Worldboss dasteht.(oder zg/aq20/ony)

Genug interesse erweckt?
Noch fragen? ( Fragen Forum )
Schaut doch einfach auf unserer Website vorbei!

www.concordare.net

Mfg. Gildenleitung

/schneller update: 31.1


----------



## Frek01 (16. Dezember 2008)

-


----------



## Frek01 (16. Dezember 2008)

ach und nein, wir ziehen keine 61+ mit durch die Raids für die achievements 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 brauch gar nicht erst fragen


----------



## Tikume (16. Dezember 2008)

Eure Gildenhomepage ist offenbar so classic dass sie aus der pre-Internet Ära stammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frek01 (16. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Eure Gildenhomepage ist offenbar so classic dass sie aus der pre-Internet Ära stammt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


"concordare.net" ?
oder fals du die "rotp-gilde..."  meinst wie gesagt gehört nicht zu uns


----------



## Frek01 (17. Dezember 2008)

push it to teh top!


----------



## Frek01 (31. Januar 2009)

/updatet


----------



## Frek01 (18. Februar 2009)

/updatet
twin emps in AQ40 down gegangen.

Neue Verschärfte - Classic Regeln in plan wie zb:
-keine pvp items
-bc skills strikt verboten(dh. Zuverlässiger Schuss beim hunter zb,also die skills nicht die Talente)
usw...


----------



## Nîlrem (29. Juni 2009)

Neue HP!
*Nun hat man Eine Weile nichts von uns Gehört - doch wir sind zurück! Schaut auf Unsere [url=http://enjoythepast.de]Neue Homepage auf http://enjoythepast.de[/url] Rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dort Findet ihr auch Neue Regelungen und Könnt Euch Bewerben! Also, Enjoy!*

/push
!

Grüße, Aturion/Nilrem


----------



## Hoschie69 (9. August 2009)

Feine Sache, sowas suche ich schon länger - das werde ich mir glatt mal überlegen jetzt wo man mit 60 die EP abstellen kann !     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream1 (1. September 2009)

echt wo kann man das??? die ep abstellen davon hab ich ja noch nie was gehört^^ wäre nice wenn ihr mir sagen würdet wie oder hab ich was falsch verstanden? 

in einem halben jahr bin ich dabei wenn es die gilde dann noch gibt^^ dann kauf ich mir n neuen pc xD

Mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nîlrem (22. Januar 2010)

und /push - adressenupdate auf http://enjoythepast.deenjoythepast.de ! und stehen jetzt anfang aq40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Aturion/Nilrem


----------



## Nîlrem (24. Februar 2010)

/push - schaut mal vorbei auf unsrer hp und lest euch das gesamte Regelwerk + Klassenregeln durch (enjoythepast.de)

Grüße, Aturion/Nilrem


----------

